# Pipe designes you don't like



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

When you guys look at pipes, what are some designs you don’t like?

I just can’t get into anything that has bamboo. In my opinion a bamboo stem and a briar bowl just don’t go together. 
Although there are exceptions I most of the Boswell pipes are a little too rustic for me, especially the freehands. Some of the classics shapes I do like, and the shotgun shell pipes are nice, but when I look at some of them I feel like I would need to take my shoes off before I smoke one.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

For me, the following two design aspects are what I don't like in a pipe: (1) short overall length, such as what some refer to as a "nosewarmer", and (2) a poorly fitting stem to shank/mortise fit, this IMHO is all about the pipemaker's skill in design and execution.

Reference number 2 above, I owned two Jody Davis pipes and neither pipes' stem fit was as tight as it should have been for a multi-hundred dollar new pipe. I've since 'disposed of' those two pipes and would never consider purchasing one of his creations again. The best stem to shank fit in a pipe, bar none? Unquestionably for me, Larry Roush.

~Gary


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not a big fan of the Cavalier shape. Just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> When you guys look at pipes, what are some designs you don't like?
> 
> I just can't get into anything that has bamboo. In my opinion a bamboo stem and a briar bowl just don't go together.
> Although there are exceptions I most of the Boswell pipes are a little too rustic for me, especially the freehands. Some of the classics shapes I do like, and the shotgun shell pipes are nice, but when I look at some of them I feel like I would need to take my shoes off before I smoke one.


I'm a fan of classic French/British pipe shapes. I appreciate designs that are clean, simple and elegant. I don't really care for Danish style pipes, or a lot of Italian style pipes. I like sandblasted pipes, but with a few exceptions I don't like rusticated pipes. And like you, Quan, I dislike bamboo shanks.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with gary in this one regarding nosewarmers. A shorter pipe is ok with me, but extremely horizontally challenged ones, well...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I suppose there are a lot of designs I'm not fond of, but a brand that I don't really find anything that I like in is the Porsche line.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

95% of freehand styles.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Oddball interpretations of classic shapes


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Jack Straw said:


> :shock:


Why are you posting pictures of hockey sticks in a pipe forum? :ask:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> 95% of freehand styles.


I agree. I much prefer classic British shapes. As to bamboo, I think many of us "of a certain age" equate anything made of bamboo with cheap, imported crap, doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> I agree. I much prefer classic British shapes. As to bamboo, I think many of us "of a certain age" equate anything made of bamboo with cheap, imported crap, doesn't appeal to me at all.


Include the bamboo in my statement too, prease


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Preferences are weird. I as absolutely stunned at the amount of people that disliked the Johs apple shape we picked for our club pipe. Easily the most beautiful shape I have ever seen.

And freehands! The crazier the better!


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Why are you posting pictures of hockey sticks in a pipe forum? :ask:


My first thought was a little more crude :yuck: Gotta keep my head out of the gutter. :bolt:

Back on topic... The "fan" shape is one I can't stand. Its great for showing the grain of the briar, but looks horrible as a pipe IMO.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Not a fan of the following:

- hawkbills
- volcanos
- pick axes
- anything with bamboo
- anyhing partially rusticated/sandlblasted...it's all or nothing
- non-black stems


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Panel pipes - not asthetically pleasing at all. Chamber walls often look too thin on them as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not a fan of bamboo
not a fan of the thick/clunky look of Peterson pipes (or others that look like them)
not a fan of Boswells style of finish (like someone got drunk and fell asleep with a dremel to gouge out part of the pipe)
not a fan of the "teardrop" shape that julius vezs makes
oom-pauls, yuck
bits so thick you can't, even for 2 seconds, clench the pipe in your mouth cuz it'll slide out (for an example, check most Roush pipe stems - too fat for me).


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont find myself fond of super ornately carved pipes of any type..
simple etchings or rustic blasts are OK.

I don't want to feel like I am smoking out of one of my wifes things in the China closet.

I seem to prefer the basic rounder shapes.. and if I can look down on the bowl while I am lighting it... that is prefered.

I have also come to really appreciate a pipe that is lightweight. I really dont enjoy feeling like I am having my teeth pulled out if I dont wish to hand hold it for a few seconds. I think thats where even a large , basic shaped Meershaum pipe can really can be appreciated as well.

Vin


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with a lot of things here, one thing I might add is that I would never own one of those super squat bulldogs that look like a flying saucer.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

The something'r'other "comet" *(didn't see your post, Jack, that's the one!)* ...shorty pipes...big, clunky pipes...most (but not all) bamboo shanks...metal pipes..."too purty to smoke" pipes


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I do like the look of one or two knuckles of bamboo, but I won't pay the high prices for it. Bamboo _is_ a cheap material. I don't see why a Stanwell with the briar shank (expensive) replaced with bamboo (cheap and plentiful) should cost one hundred dollars more.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Cuttys and pipes that cant forward.
(also bamboo)


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a Peterson 68 that I bought with the highest expectations. The curvature was such that I could not get a pipe cleaner through it without great effort. Post-smoke, it was an inconvenience. Trying to quell a gurgle mid-smoke, it was maddening. I finally gave up and sold it on ebay. A pity, it was a nice pipe.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...oh yeah...and multi-thousand dollar pipes, I mean..._really?_


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm happy to see the 'anti-bamboo' camp is already well filled, but I have to squeeze myself in as well. It looks garish, cheap and frankly, silly. Other dislikes:

Rusticated pipes. If it's that bad, throw it in the trash. (I realize that's just my impression rather than a fact, but then, this is about our impressions, right?) Partially rusticated is even worse. On the other hand, I love blasts.

Chunky pipes. I love bent bulldogs, but I'll pass on the Peterson version. I look old enough as it is.

I'm not fond of metal bands on pipes. When I see a metal band, my mind says Dr. Grabow, and I won't pay more than thirty bucks. On the other hand, silver military mounts look absolutely fantastic.

As far as shapes go, I'm afraid to say. I thought the prince was the dorkiest shape in existence until I got one in an eBay auction; now I love 'em. I don't care for pipes that have the bowl leaning forward in an exaggerated manner; I don't see how you're supposed to smoke them. I'm not talking about cuttys, although I don't care for that shape either, but the ones that are even more exaggerated. Free hands are either hit or miss with me; most don't appeal, but having discovered pipes in the seventies, I can't completely write them off. I guess with pipe shapes, the older I get the more conservative I get though; I don't actually own any freehands. The only shape I can think of that I don't get at all is the blowfish. I see that it blows, and I don't smoke fish.

I have absolutely no interest in the metal pipes with the screw on bowls, odd colored pipes or other gimmicky pipes.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MarkC said:


> The only shape I can think of that I don't get at all is the blowfish. I see that it blows, and I don't smoke fish.


You're a disgrace to Puff. :rotfl:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops..I didn't think about that!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad to see that I am not alone in on my stance on bamboo. However I am going to make one exception the "spearfish pipe" I'm not sure how much this sold for, and know that most would consider it to be form over function, but if money were no object I would have bought this and smoked out of it ever day


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I have never seen a clay one I wanted to buy.
It should not have bark on it. I am smoking a pipe not a log.
Don't care for rusticated.
Weird shapes that are hard to fill and clean (deep and narrow bowls).
Don't care for straight pipes.
No "out there" carvings like you find on many meers.
I also don't care for nosewarmers.
No block shapes.
No petite pipes.
No crazy bends. I want my chimney to point to the sky.
The stem stops at the bowl. 

In general a pipe should look like a pipe. While I usually prefer a light touch on stain I have a few darker ones that I also love. I almost always go for a smooth finish too.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I just can't make up my mind about these:










I like the creativity, but would I use them...I don't know.

(I agree about bamboo, don't like it)


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I've rarely seen a freehand that could compare to most classic pipe shapes in displaying the beauty of the wood, the aesthetics of the design or simple visual appeal.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

pardon my ignorance but what is the difference in Rusticated and blast?


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok im probably the only one who doesnt like the bulldog shape... and especially the bulldogs with the diamond shanks...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Arctic Fire said:


> Ok im probably the only one who doesnt like the bulldog shape... and especially the bulldogs with the diamond shanks...


By definition a bulldog has a diamond shank. ( Hold one in your hand for two minutes and you may change your mind. They are ergonomic perfection.)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't like "typical" bent brown polished pipes. I like something different. Prefer straight pipes, usually in a darker color if smooth, sandblasted/rusticated look good no matter what, though.

Though, the cavallier posted earlier...that's badass in my opinion...


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> By definition a bulldog has a diamond shank. ( Hold one in your hand for two minutes and you may change your mind. They are ergonomic perfection.)


Im more of a clincher so having a perfectly ergonomic pipe isnt high priority.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

travclem said:


> pardon my ignorance but what is the difference in Rusticated and blast?


Rusticated means that the carver used a tool, usually a chisel or a homemade gouger maybe a Dremel, to remove briar from the surface of the bowl. There are lots of distinctive rusticated styles and patterns possible.

Sandblasting blasts away some of the softer briar from the surface. The texture that remains highlights the natural grain of the briar.

Rustication completely covers any hit of the briar's grain. Some dislike it for that reason. Sandblasting does put the natural grain on display; it just does that a bit differently than a smooth finish. Sandblasts are sometimes a great deal in the pipe world, as they still display the grain, but aren't as time consuming to make as a smooth finish, and therefor less expensive (always exceptions, though)

Rustication:
Peterson Kinsale Rusticated (XL12) P-Lip Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Sandblast:
Johs Sandblasted Freehand Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I love all pipe shapes and freehands. The only designs I don't care for are the ones with bowls that are too small to hold a decent amount of tobacco. Group 4's and below are out for me, no matter the shape or the ergonomic perfection. Gimme a big ugly monstrosity that I can smoke for 2 hours instead.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I have gotten to a point where I must judge each and every pipe in person, and on its own merits. I used to lust after many Peterson pipes based upon photos, but once I got a few of them in my hand and was given a chance to really sit down and think what it would be like to smoke them, I found them to be rather "uptight". You might even say they were "stuffy" in presentation. I have a Pete and it is a great smoker, but it is a bit heavy and the longer I have it, the more "off" some of the angles look.

I used to HATE any sort of partial blast or rustication, then I came across my Nording in a shop....
















....now this is one of my favorites, it jsut fits the hand so well and is so well proportioned.

About the only shape I can't make a judgment on is the volcano...still haven't had one in hand....yet.


----------

